# Happy Birthday to Chrissy!! @Prairie Mom



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2015)

We hope your family does right by you. Queen for the day!!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 7, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday! 
Hope you've had a good one.
Or two.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (May 7, 2015)

happy birthday!


----------



## mike taylor (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday Queen


----------



## tortdad (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday ! And many many more !


----------



## AZtortMom (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## pam (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 7, 2015)

And before RST asks how many spankings ?


----------



## bouaboua (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! ! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!
You look like a monkey, and you smell like one to, cha cha cha.


----------



## Moozillion (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 7, 2015)

Oh, David! Shame on you!!! ( ***Yvonne snickers behind her hand*** )


----------



## wellington (May 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## lismar79 (May 7, 2015)

The happiest of birthdays to you!!!!


----------



## Jodie (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## leigti (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## dmmj (May 7, 2015)

Īprarie mom may not be on tonight, unconfirmed reports say someone named Christy is raising hell, more news to follow.


----------



## Momof4 (May 7, 2015)

Happy, Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## Momof4 (May 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy, happy birthday!
> Hope you've had a good one.
> Or two.



Adam, will you write a poem about all her gardens and flowers?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 8, 2015)

Prairie, Prairie, quite contrary,
How does your garden grow?
With sugar snap peas,
And tortoise food seas
Tomato plants all in a row.

How tortoise lovers themselves amaze,
Chrissy's plot where her tortoise plays,
And her incessant labours see
Crowned from some single herb or tree,
Whose short and narrow verged shade,
Does prudently her toils upgrade.
Where all the trees and flowers do close,
To cause the twitch of tortoise nose.

How well the skillful Chrissy drew,
Of flowers and herbs this Eden new.
Where under the cold Northern sun,
Does a fragrant zodiac run.
The tort watches the industrious bee,
They know the time as well as we
How could such happy tortoise time hours,
Be complete without the veggies and flowers?


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 8, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And before RST asks how many spankings ?


35 -OUCH!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 8, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Happy birthday!
> You look like a monkey, and you smell like one to, cha cha cha.


This photo was taken of me yesterday...


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 8, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Prairie, Prairie, quite contrary,
> How does your garden grow?
> With sugar snap peas,
> And tortoise food seas
> ...


Adam---this is so beautiful and so fun! It honestly brought tears to my eyes! Thank you for this! Truly-thank you! I'm going to frame it and hang it in my home for all to see! My sister sent me this really pretty antique drawing of snap dragons. I'm going to frame this poem and hang it with my new piece of art! Thank you!


----------



## tortdad (May 8, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> 35 -OUCH!


Add one to grow on and you're tied with me


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 8, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Adam, will you write a poem about all her gardens and flowers?


Thank you for suggesting this! I loved what he wrote SO MUCH!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 8, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Add one to grow on and you're tied with me


ha ha! I'm in good company then


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 8, 2015)

Late to this thread... But happy birthday anyway hehe
Very cool you got a poem gift!


----------



## Momof4 (May 8, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Prairie, Prairie, quite contrary,
> How does your garden grow?
> With sugar snap peas,
> And tortoise food seas
> ...




You are incredible!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 8, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Adam---this is so beautiful and so fun! It honestly brought tears to my eyes! Thank you for this! Truly-thank you! I'm going to frame it and hang it in my home for all to see! My sister sent me this really pretty antique drawing of snap dragons. I'm going to frame this poem and hang it with my new piece of art! Thank you!


And this reply. brought tears to wifey and my eyes too. (not sure about Tidgy's).
They are adapted versions of other folks work, so I can't claim full credit, didn't have time to be completely original, i'm afraid.
But the sentiment is all mine.


----------



## kathyth (May 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 8, 2015)

Friends, 
I have to take a moment and sincerely Thank you. I also feel compelled to share with you my experiences over the past few days, because I think it will convince you how much your notes mean to me right now. 

It's something straight from a made-for-tv movie. I guarantee an unusual read for the forum...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I actually had a very difficult birthday and a really hard day. My husband's Grandmother (Who I love more than most people on this planet) passed away and most of my family flew out to Massachusetts for the funeral that is taking place on my birthday--ugh. (@smarch they're in Worcester right now!) I'm alone on the other side of the country taking care of the kids, which is fine, but not very celebratory. 

To take matters even further...
Just before my birthday, I had the kind of situation arise that you only hear of on the news. In the middle of the night a few days ago (while I'm alone at the house with my kids asleep in their beds) my girls' little friend from the neighborhood came knocking in pajamas to ask for help and was quickly followed by her mother and other children who fled to my home to escape a terrible domestic violence situation that was in the middle of taking place. We literally had to lock up my house and wait for the police to come. I'm a pretty independent female, but whole-heartedly admit that at this moment, I felt very vulnerable and wished I had a man at the house. Thankfully, my own children stayed asleep in their beds and they actually have NO IDEA what took place that evening. I hope to never divulge the details. They just know that they're little friend is staying somewhere else and I am helping this Mom. 

To make a long sad story short, I have had to make several tape-recorded messages for officers, Dad is awaiting a prison sentence, Mom is back home, and the kids are in a protective foster placement for the time being. This Mom has no one to help her and the home is in HORRIBLE shape. It's obvious the Dad was a psycho drunken gorilla who had been destroying the place for weeks and nothing has been cleaned for a looong time. This young Mom is also a victim and NO ONE is helping her! It's been very frustrating to see people from the neighborhood craning their necks to see the work we're doing and no one is responding to our requests for help. It's difficult because there has to be huge amounts of work done in order for the home to be inspected and the children returned to where they belong. A first inspection is taking place on Monday.

My birthday was spent doing back breaking work, feeling very lonely, and up to my elbows in grime and muck...This Mom and I are both small people and we have been struggling hauling broken furniture and trash to MY garage, so my husband can help haul everything to the dump when he returns. I have been hauling loads of dishes to my home to soak over night and then scrub for the dishwasher to do the rest. I have been clearing out all bedding and clothing from this home and washing everything multiple times and delivering it back to the other house, so the Mom is able to focus on the surfaces and "bones" of the house. I'll snap a couple photos, so you can believe it I have already done multiple loads and returned them...







I know that what I am doing is right. I feel good about the work that I am doing and feel proud of what I have accomplished. But, I have to tell you...THIS BIRTHDAY HAS SUCKED! --And I'm a big birthday dork who really likes to celebrate and embarrassingly admits that I like some good loving attention I have felt love from heaven, but otherwise, I have felt pretty lonely and tired.

I truly cannot tell you how much this fun little thread has meant to me. Honestly, when I saw it, I was moved to tears. I giggled at the silly notes, appreciated even the short well wishes, and I'm still gushing over the poem...I really needed a friend. You have no idea how much this person across the internet really needed some cheerful voices. I will always be grateful for this and just love you guys!!!!

I have to get back to work and don't expect to be on much for the next few days. If you believe in prayer, this Mom and I could really use some kind words sent up on our behalf as we try to accomplish the work ahead of us. 
Thank you so so much, friends!


----------



## tortdad (May 8, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Friends,
> I have to take a moment and sincerely Thank you. I also feel compelled to share with you my experiences over the past few days, because I think it will convince you how much your notes mean to me right now.
> 
> It's something straight from a made-for-tv movie. I guarantee an unusual read for the forum...
> ...


Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Blakem (May 8, 2015)

Bless you for taking charge and stepping up, and being a wonderful independent woman. I'm sorry you had to experience this. Seeing pictures of your husband, he looks like a splendid man that wouldn't harm a bug, unless it came to his family. Being a man, I couldn't imagine the feelings he had to go through, not being able to be the man, if necessary, to protect you and your family. 

Ill be praying for your family as well as your neighbor. It's a new day and , hopefully, a beautiful one. I truly believe that When one special person passes, another is already in store to replace them. I'm glad you've had nothing but great memories with the grandma.


----------



## smarch (May 8, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Friends,
> I have to take a moment and sincerely Thank you. I also feel compelled to share with you my experiences over the past few days, because I think it will convince you how much your notes mean to me right now.
> 
> It's something straight from a made-for-tv movie. I guarantee an unusual read for the forum...
> ...


Wow sounds like quite an eventful day. As stressful as the situation was with the family it really speaks a lot that they came to you, sounds like you're the only one who really would have cared anyways. Which is really sad about the world today.

The funeral is today? I'm indeed in Worcester, if I'd known I would have gone for you and hung around the back of the church to not be too weird. I know it must be very hard missing that. 

Also happy birthday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 8, 2015)

Bless you, your family and the family that you are doing so much to help.
Will think of you over the coming days and send you good vibrations.
You've got many more birthdays to come and i sincerely hope next year's will be a stonker !
All the best.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2015)

Aw, dang it, Chrissy! 

Well, once your life is back in order and things are sailing along smoothly again, we'll have another birthday celebration for you - cake, ice cream and all!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 8, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> 35 -OUCH!


Thank you for the answer , butt I better leave it to someone younger


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 9, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Bless you for taking charge and stepping up, and being a wonderful independent woman. I'm sorry you had to experience this. Seeing pictures of your husband, he looks like a splendid man that wouldn't harm a bug, unless it came to his family. Being a man, I couldn't imagine the feelings he had to go through, not being able to be the man, if necessary, to protect you and your family.
> 
> Ill be praying for your family as well as your neighbor. It's a new day and , hopefully, a beautiful one. I truly believe that When one special person passes, another is already in store to replace them. I'm glad you've had nothing but great memories with the grandma.


Blake, this may be the most kind and thoughtful note ever! Thank you so much for taking the time. Your words are wonderful!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 9, 2015)

smarch said:


> Wow sounds like quite an eventful day. As stressful as the situation was with the family it really speaks a lot that they came to you, sounds like you're the only one who really would have cared anyways. Which is really sad about the world today.
> 
> The funeral is today? I'm indeed in Worcester, if I'd known I would have gone for you and hung around the back of the church to not be too weird. I know it must be very hard missing that.
> 
> ...


Love the pictures!
Yes it was at St. Joseph's on the 7th. It's sweet that you would have even considered paying a visit! Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 9, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, your family and the family that you are doing so much to help.
> Will think of you over the coming days and send you good vibrations.
> You've got many more birthdays to come and i sincerely hope next year's will be a stonker !
> All the best.


Thank you! ...and you're right, there's always next year


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, dang it, Chrissy!
> 
> Well, once your life is back in order and things are sailing along smoothly again, we'll have another birthday celebration for you - cake, ice cream and all!!


Ha ha...Thanks Yvonne The hubby comes home late Monday night. Once we have this Mom taken care of---THIS MOM will get taken care of


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 9, 2015)

Thanks again for the kind notes everyone. It has felt so nice to read these thoughtful responses!

We've been working like crazy. One major bummer is that we're actually getting a snow storm which has slowed us down. Yes-snow. I also desperately wish we had more hands on deck, but we're making progress. I kind of doubt that we're going to have everything done by Monday, but we'll keep working and hopefully everything will be settled soon.

Some sad news, the daughter that the kids and I are particularly attached to ran away from her foster placement last night. The seven year old walked clear across town during the middle of the night and NEARLY MADE IT HOME when police spotted her. A SEVEN YEAR OLD!She was only a block away! It's shocking and upsetting. We desperately gotta get this love bug back home with Mom and invading my house again She's been through so much and just needs to go home.

My husband returns late Monday night. I'm really missing him and also looking forward to someone helping with the heavy lifting. "I love you so much, honey! Now get to work!!"--Poor guy has it coming!

I hope we can get a lot done tomorrow.
Thanks everybody!


----------



## Gillian M (May 10, 2015)

Wishes for a very

H A P P Y BI R T H D A Y !

And many many more to come.


----------



## Gillian M (May 11, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes for a very
> 
> H A P P Y BI R T H D A Y !
> 
> And many many more to come.


 Hi! So tell me...how didthings go on *YOUR* *BIRTHDAY*?  Hope all went welland more to come!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 11, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! So tell me...how didthings go on *YOUR* *BIRTHDAY*?  Hope all went welland more to come!


Hi Gillian You're so sweet to ask. -Ya know, I haven't really celebrated yet Family had to leave town and I've been helping with some neighborhood drama. (I wrote a long post about it on the previous page). If it wasn't for this sweet thread, my birthday would have probably passed me by! I'm so tired from all I've been doing that when I do actually sit down and celebrate it, I think it will involve lots of fatty food, ice cream, a lazy movie, and hopefully a slow dance after the kids are in bed hee hee


----------



## Gillian M (May 11, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Gillian You're so sweet to ask. -Ya know, I haven't really celebrated yet Family had to leave town and I've been helping with some neighborhood drama. (I wrote a long post about it on the previous page). If it wasn't for this sweet thread, my birthday would have probably passed me by! I'm so tired from all I've been doing that when I do actually sit down and celebrate it, I think it will involve lots of fatty food, ice cream, a lazy movie, and hopefully a slow dance after the kids are in bed hee hee


 Well, when you do celebrate....*ENJOY* *IT! * And enjoy the company of your close ones, the delicious birthday cake and
ice-cream..yummy and last but not least that... slow dance! Try to forget about work, the neighbourhood and so on-at least for ONE DAY. Alright?​


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

Hello. Hope you are well. So, did you finally celebrate *YOUR* *BIRTHDAY? *If so, I really do hope that you enjoyed it, had a good time, and once again....
H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 16, 2015)

What! I missed your birthday! 












Hope you had an AWESOME day because you are an AWESOME person!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Hope you are well. So, did you finally celebrate *YOUR* *BIRTHDAY? *If so, I really do hope that you enjoyed it, had a good time, and once again....
> H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y !


I did Thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (May 20, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I did Thank you!


 Great! Glad to hear that.


----------

